# Are you a longhair?



## ksv (Apr 18, 2002)

For some reason, I almost always feel compatible with boys/men with long hair. They often share many of my opinions, and have some of the same interests as myself. They are often mac users to, in fact, and are often either scientists, musicians or artists.
Feel free to post a picture of yourself if you're a longhair, too 
I would, but don't have a digital camera or anything


----------



## voice- (Apr 18, 2002)

I _ was_ a long-haired guy, but my friends cut it as my birthday-present...I hate them 

Will be again some time


----------



## vic (Apr 18, 2002)

i have almost long hair. well ist'a not short, i guess in guy way ot's long hair. and ksv thanks for my transparent avatar!


----------



## z4ph0d (Apr 18, 2002)

I used to be a longhair... I am a mac user... and a scientist (sorta -> comp.sci) Here's a picture of how I looked back then. And by the way ksv.. I'm norwegian too


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *i have almost long hair. well ist'a not short, i guess in guy way ot's long hair. and ksv thanks for my transparent avatar! *



What? I didn't do that!


----------



## twyg (Apr 18, 2002)

You might want to add to the poll

"used to be a long-hair"

I had hair down to the middle of my back, and on my 20th birthday it was all chopped. 

I liked it when I had it, but short hair has its benefits as well.


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twyg _
> *You might want to add to the poll
> 
> "used to be a long-hair"
> ...



It doesn't seem possible to edit the poll, but you may


----------



## twyg (Apr 18, 2002)

Dang... 

I guess I have to be the moderator of this forum to be able to edit. 



Oh well, on the second time this thread is made we'll make sure we do it right.


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 18, 2002)

My hair is down to my shoulders currently.  I have had it halfway down my back in the past, but that took too much effort to maintain (had to use a creme rinse every time I washed it, or I couldn't comb it).
Somewhere or other I have an old photo of myself riding an off-road motorcycle, with my ultra-long hair flying out behind me.


----------



## vic (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> What? I didn't do that!  *



hmm.. i should find out who did it then.. i forgot..


----------



## voice- (Apr 18, 2002)

Don't edit polls...it annoys me to see another category pop up and having already cast my vote...


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 18, 2002)

My Isn't long, but it isn't short. I strated growing it long a month or two ago.


----------



## edX (Apr 18, 2002)

Peace, love and grow your hair long 

my photos are already widely available but most of them look vaguely like my avatar anyway.


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 18, 2002)

I have short hair for two reasons.

1. I get too hot when my hair grows out.
2. I have pretty curly hair, so when it gets long, it actually just get wider. I have this thing about wanting to be able to still fit through doorways. I also still want to be able to see out of my rearview mirror when driving. Long hair just wouldn't work for me.

For those of you who have it and like it, grow a few extra inches for me will ya?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Apr 18, 2002)

Short Hair! One swipe of the towel and you're finished. You do have to watch out for scalp burns though. I'm at about 7mm of hair right now. Let the flaming commence!


----------



## scruffy (Apr 18, 2002)

My hair is down to my waist right now.  My beard has some catching up to to 

Matrix agent, I disagree - unless you're talking about less than about 2 cm of hair, then you have to comb it or brush it or put some sort of gunk in it every day (or more often).

When my hair was short, I had to comb it about twice daily, and kept getting these silly cowlicks any time I lay down for a few minutes.  Now it's kept in order by its own weight; I have to brush it maybe once every two or three days (it's very straight, so tends not to tangle).  If I braid it, I can go out dancing all night and when I come home in the morning it's barely tangled.


----------



## tony (Apr 18, 2002)

My hair goes to the middle of my back  (It helps keep my neck warm in the winter)


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *
> 
> hmm.. i should find out who did it then.. i forgot.. *



   I did it vic.... I guess people just don't remember me.  









Just kidding, your welcome vic.


----------



## lethe (Apr 18, 2002)

i have long hair.  very dark black, down to my shoulders.  i am a scientist (well, a PhD student for theoretical physics), and a musician (well, iu played in my orchestra at my ugrad U, but i haven t played in a while).

stupid stereotype though.  i m going to drop out of school and cut my hair and become a beer drinking little league coach to prove that mac users come in all shapes


----------



## symphonix (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm growing my hair long. For the past two years I've only trimmed it to neaten it, though before that I had a crew cut. Now it is just long enough to need to push back behind my ears, and growing very slowly.

I'm hoping that by the time I finish my degree it'll be down around my shoulders.


----------



## ksv (Apr 19, 2002)

Surprisingly many longhairs here  
My hair is a somewhat curly, too, but it's just cool. It looks like my hair is longer than it really is, actually 
It hasn't been touched by a scissor in almost 2 years, now  
Curly longhairs are seldom-ware, BTW


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 19, 2002)

Shaved head.

Can never grow out my hair, it's too coarse and curly, it turns into an afro!

-B


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 19, 2002)

I honestly was thinking about it, and I still  might grow my hair long... I think most people I know would find it extremely odd, however.   I'm in a rather preppy school in New York City, lol I think I'd better wait a while 

I think when I move out (or at least get away from my parents ) I might grow it long, but I don't know. I've grown up with the stereotype (can't stand 'em but they do exist) that any blond guy who has long hair is gay... and number 8 on my list of top 50 things I hate the most is people who assume something drastic like that solely based on my appearance. That's why I have "I Don't Give a Shit" Friday every Friday, where I just... don't... care. About anything. Including my appearance 

Then again, since I'm only 15 I certainly can afford to wait a while before changing my look completely


----------



## divibisan (Apr 19, 2002)

> Suprisingly many longhairs here



I think that most people with short hair don't bother to post, there's not too much to say.

I prefer short hair because it doesn't get in your face and cant get pulled or caught in anything. It also keeps you cooler which is a good thing, at least for me. Also, I would guess, when your hair gets bigger it becomes a bigger thing. I would assume that if you had long hair you would have to spend more time combing/washing/styling it.
  Is that true?


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 19, 2002)

I would think that that's probably true. Different people would probably do more or less "work" on their hair if it was long--I think it depends on the person. One of my very good friends grew his hair long, and not only did it suit him MUCH better than short hair, but he also didn't bother combing it or brushing it much, and it worked surprisingly well. He barely spent any time doing anything to it but it worked well anyway. He ended up getting it cut for high school; I guess he felt he needed to fit in more. A shame


----------



## symphonix (Apr 20, 2002)

Bluefusion posted: 

_That's why I have "I Don't Give a Shit" Friday every Friday, where I just... don't... care. About anything._ 

 What a great idea! If I just had a few IDGAS-Fridays in every week, the world would be a much better place.


----------



## ksv (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by divibisan _
> *
> 
> I think that most people with short hair don't bother to post, there's not too much to say.
> ...



Washing mine takes one or two more minutes than if if was short, but I'd have to comb it anyway (if else my hair becomes a big ball). It's a hell of a job it I don't do it regularily 

Styling?
That's my point about long hair; I look better, and I don't have to put tons of styling gel in it to keep it as I want. With short hair, I'd probably look like a blonde macho


----------



## edX (Apr 20, 2002)

the amount of time and effort spent on styling and maintaining any hair depends on the style in which it is worn. When i was young and wore long hair, i would dry it by shaking it after a shower (imagine a wet dog shaking off water ) that was about it. I wore headbands and hats anytime it might get in my eyes doing something. Then several years later i went to taking lots of care with it and training it and gelling it and all that. I would brush it several times a day. It always looked good but it was as much a pain in the .... as a well styled short hair cut. 

now i wear it almost exclusively in a ponytail. I brush it once in the morning, snag and clip, and i am done. Because i am big on keeping rats out of it, i do brush it in the shower while the conditioner is in. This probably amounts to about 2-3 extra minutes. But since i love showers and the feel of hot water on my body, this is a pleasure, not a nuisance. 

really, long hair can be a lot less care and worry than short hair. unless you have skinhead stlyle short hair. and then keeping it cut is probably more work than i would ever want to put into my hair. I also think it is something of a myth that long hair makes you hotter. but it will keep your neck warmer in cold weather. now a beard is another story. it definitly is hotter in hot weather and keeps your face nice and warm in the winter. which is why i shave mine off every summer and then regrow it in the fall.


----------



## vic (Apr 20, 2002)

so i guess soon you will have change your avatar to reflect the summer you


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ebolag4 _
> *I have short hair for two reasons.
> 
> 1. I get too hot when my hair grows out.
> ...


'fro's are starting to come back into style.


----------



## vic (Apr 20, 2002)

TommyWillB <- he would know, trust me.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *TommyWillB <- he would know, trust me. *


Maybe not, but all I know is I've seen 4 in the last 3 weeks... all on school-aged kids not '70's holdovers.


----------



## tony (Apr 22, 2002)

Ed, I agree - it's the easiest possible hair style (other than the shaved head).  I just brush my hair in the morning, put it in a ponytail, and that's it.  It stays out of my face without me having to put lots of crap in it, and I never have to worry about needing a haircut (once or twice a year I get a few inches cut off, if I feel like it.)

Yes, it keeps your neck warm in the winter, but how cold does it really get in the Bay Area, Ed?  

-tony (in Minnesota)


----------



## edX (Apr 22, 2002)

granted, it is a different kind of cold, but living on the cost we have high winds and fog. these make for a very bone chilling cold. especially at night. It is not the same as icicles that form in your beard in the snow belt, but it is uncomfortable just the same. plus you get more adjusted to the moderate temps and then relative cold changes.

i think the problem that most people havewith long hair is going thru the transition phase, where it is neither long nor short and tends to be a real nuisance. Just like a lot of guys can't get past a week growing a beard because of the itching during that phase.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm currently struggling with that transitional phase -- my hair is in my eyes, but I really can't do much about it.  I am very close to cropping it all off...   I used to have long hair, but I don't remember how I made it through this transition before...


----------



## Clarifix (Apr 22, 2002)

Haven't cut it since '94. My boss wouldn't allow me, because most customers recognise me this way.
My wife would like me to cut it to shoulder lenght. It gets kinda inpractical during night time activities...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah - I hate it when my dogs run across the pillow and step on my hair.  Or when I turn over and wake up because I am choking on my hair...


----------



## ksv (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Yeah - I hate it when my dogs run across the pillow and step on my hair.*



Are you serious?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 22, 2002)

Umm, actually, yes.  Small dogs -- they sleep in bed with me (under the covers, even).  The littlest (about 5 pounds) has no regard for the human body.  She runs across my face, steps on my hair when she runs across the pillow, bounces off of my stomach, et cetera.

I know, everyone will now have a reason to think I am bizarre...


----------

